# dvd indash



## rohan_442 (Jun 22, 2010)

hi i recently purchased a cheap 7" double din dvd indash one of those cheap ones i believe. i've been having a few problems like normally when the machine boots up it does a touch calibration my calibration is off by alot and i know how to get to the calibration settings but i cant get to it from my control or by the screen cause the screen calibration icon is right next to the side of the screen and the calibration is off so i can only get to the clock please help i have tried the restoration button but is there a specific time i have to wait before i start it up again, i feel like i have tried everything.. any ideas would be greatly appreciated

thanks

rohan


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rohan_442 said:


> hi i recently purchased a cheap 7" double din dvd indash one of those cheap ones i believe. i've been having a few problems like normally when the machine boots up it does a touch calibration my calibration is off by alot and i know how to get to the calibration settings but i cant get to it from my control or by the screen cause the screen calibration icon is right next to the side of the screen and the calibration is off so i can only get to the clock please help i have tried the restoration button but is there a specific time i have to wait before i start it up again, i feel like i have tried everything.. any ideas would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> rohan


 Remove constant power, and ignition power too. wait about an hour then re-try it see if this helps you out. There may be a reset button on the face of the unit too, if so hold it for a few minutes see if this fixes yer problem.


----------



## rohan_442 (Jun 22, 2010)

hey so i tried that and it still didn't work i dont understand why its not resetting the screen just needs to be recalibrate is there any other way to do this ?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rohan_442 said:


> hey so i tried that and it still didn't work i dont understand why its not resetting the screen just needs to be recalibrate is there any other way to do this ?


 Contact the company who made it, see what they can do for you. The owners manual is a good place to start.


----------

